# Cannot upgrade my FreeBSD 7.4 to 8.2 using freebsd-update



## ccc (Mar 10, 2012)

*H*i,

I try to upgrade my *F*reeBSD 7.4 to 8.2 using freebsd-update and get the following problem:

```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.2-RELEASE
Looking up update4.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.4-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/dict world/doc world/manpages

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/games world/info world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files...

....................................
....................................
....................................

21690....21700....21710....21720....21730....21740... done.
Applying patches... done.
[B]Fetching 23825 files... failed.[/B]
```
I've tried many times and still get "Fetching ... files... failed".
Should I don't care and go forward with *freebsd-update install*?


----------

